# '03 GTI VR6 manual transmission oil change NEVER needed? WTF?



## CQ CQ DX (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a 2003 GTI 24v VR6 (6 speed manual) that I purchased new in the Fall of 2002, so it is more than 15 years old. It only has about 86,000 miles on it, has been garage kept, and I am the original owner. I only put a few miles on it each day locally, and have religiously changed the engine oil (Castrol Syntec) about once a year. The car is in 'like new' condition, and very well kept. Only changed the spark plugs once too.

Anywho, I recently thought to myself that I never had the manual transmission oil changed! Not even once. The car shifts very well, and I was told by a car buff neighbor and VW fan that my car NEVER needs a manual transmission oil change! I find this hard to believe. Granted, my actual mileage is not that high, but i've had the car over 15 years! Surely, it needs a tranny oil change! Any thoughts on this? Does my manual say anything (i've long lost mine)?

Thanks!


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

CQ CQ DX said:


> I have a 2003 GTI 24v VR6 (6 speed manual) that I purchased new in the Fall of 2002, so it is more than 15 years old. It only has about 86,000 miles on it, has been garage kept, and I am the original owner. I only put a few miles on it each day locally, and have religiously changed the engine oil (Castrol Syntec) about once a year. The car is in 'like new' condition, and very well kept. Only changed the spark plugs once too.
> 
> Anywho, I recently thought to myself that I never had the manual transmission oil changed! Not even once. The car shifts very well, and I was told by a car buff neighbor and VW fan that my car NEVER needs a manual transmission oil change! I find this hard to believe. Granted, my actual mileage is not that high, but i've had the car over 15 years! Surely, it needs a tranny oil change! Any thoughts on this? Does my manual say anything (i've long lost mine)?
> 
> Thanks!


No, it actually doesn't. Unless your transmission leaks, in which case you want to check levels, and top up, or you've somehow overheated the transmission, burning the gear oil, which is likely almost impossible to do, I would leave it alone. It doesn't get polluted from combustion gases, and is a high grade, thick synthetic, so unless its broke, don't fix it.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

I changed my gear oil at about 140k, but only because I had to have the transmission out to do the clutch, and it was a bit easier to deal with when "dry". I put OE oil back in it. It didn't shift any different with fresh oil, so, like a_riot says, if it isn't broke, don't fix it.


----------

